# Sturmey Archer Front Drum Brake Hub



## clunker (Mar 21, 2017)

will pay top dollar for a HIGH FLANGE Sturmey Archer front drum brake hub in excellent condition


----------



## zedsn (Mar 21, 2017)

I have a sturmey front brake drum hub but it doesn't look like that one. If you are still interested let me know.


----------



## clunker (Mar 21, 2017)

I have a SA hub that is low flange on one side. I am looking for a high flange one like in the pic. Thanks for the reply


----------



## zedsn (Mar 21, 2017)

I too have the low flange on one side.


----------



## donmac70 (Feb 1, 2018)

I have such a HIGH FLANGE Sturmey-Archer front hub 36H with drum brake in excellent condition for sale.


----------

